# True Nail Soup



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds great. The earliest date I could find for Nail Soup or Stone Soup was about 1732. There are stories from all over Europe.

Oddly enough you could get some nutritional iron from a rusty nail.:smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Sounds great. The earliest date I could find for Nail Soup or Stone Soup was about 1732. There are stories from all over Europe.
> 
> Oddly enough you could get some nutritional iron from a rusty nail.:smile:


I believe you read the same historical info. I did. And in my post I should have said " the legendary Nail ".


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife made this from every leftover vegetable in the fridge I believe. broccoli stems, cauliflower stems ( tops were eaten with dip ) at Thanksgiving:smile:, celery, carrots, frozen ear corn, 1 small can diced tomato, 1 large onion, Idaho potatoes and 1lb. 90% lean ground beef. And possibly something I forgot, OH YES, a little black pepper, salt to taste and I believe just a tad of sugar to taste and that rusty bent nail.:vs_laugh:
> It smelled so good we ate lunch early with a chunk of sharp cheddar. The hot rolls are in the oven so they'll have to wait.


It looks as if some _Anonymous _thief has already beat me to the rolls.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars, now I am droolin on my key board, then saw the fantastic rolls and really went to droolin. I absolutely loooooove vegetable soup, and I believe I could eat that whole pan of rolls. Don't get no better than that right there. Never have dropped a nail in the soup though. 

I read the other day where this lady made a roast with a rusty nail in it. That was the fist I ever heard of that. If it improves the taste of anything, I am all for it.

I think I am goin to cry, man those rolls are to die for. Well... maybe not that drastic, but close. lol


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Having never heard of Nail Soup, I was expecting to see a bowl of assorted nails. I will never look a nail again without thinking of soup and fresh rolls!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> Having never heard of Nail Soup, I was expecting to see a bowl of assorted nails. I will never look a nail again without thinking of soup and fresh rolls!


Maybe to assist you so not to stress, according to legend the nail must be rusty and bent. :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Oh my stars, now I am droolin on my key board, then saw the fantastic rolls and really went to droolin. I absolutely loooooove vegetable soup, and I believe I could eat that whole pan of rolls. Don't get no better than that right there. Never have dropped a nail in the soup though.
> 
> I read the other day where this lady made a roast with a rusty nail in it. That was the fist I ever heard of that. If it improves the taste of anything, I am all for it.
> 
> I think I am goin to cry, man those rolls are to die for. Well... maybe not that drastic, but close. lol


 I'm going to promote the idea of her entering in a bake contest._ And now for the rest of the story._ 

She is so persnickety about the texture and appearance I'm sure she will try at least a half dozen times for perfection. Do you see where I'm going with this. If I counted right on my fingers that leaves 5 batches at home.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'm going to promote the idea of her entering in a bake contest._ And now for the rest of the story._
> 
> She is so persnickety about the texture and appearance I'm sure she will try at least a half dozen times for perfection. Do you see where I'm going with this. If I counted right on my fingers that leaves 5 batches at home.


Could you email me a couple of the rolls that she didn't get totally right, they have got to be good.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Gettin' hungry, right before karaoke . . .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Could you email me a couple of the rolls that she didn't get totally right, they have got to be good.


See that little one front row 3rd from the left that looks a little out of place next to the others. U can have that (1) but that's it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'm going to promote the idea of her entering in a bake contest._ And now for the rest of the story._
> 
> She is so persnickety about the texture and appearance I'm sure she will try at least a half dozen times for perfection. Do you see where I'm going with this. If I counted right on my fingers that leaves 5 batches at home.


Will she share her roll recipe?:smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> See that little one front row 3rd from the left that looks a little out of place next to the others. U can have that (1) but that's it.


Buddy, one of those great looking rolls wouldn't be enough to even get me started, but thanks anyway, I appreciate the thought. :smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Will she share her roll recipe?:smile:


Probably, but I doubt it's from a recipe book. I'll work on that info. tomorrow if I have time in my busy retirement schedule.:smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Will she share her roll recipe?:smile:


 I was correct, not from a book and was requested to state that below.


*All info. is approximate because that's how she cooks most foods.*


6 cups flour
2 tsp salt
1/2 C sugar
2 packets of yeast
2 proofed cups warm water with a pinch of sugar 

2/3 cup canola oil
knead in mixer with dough hook adding small amount of flour or water until it looks correct then allow to knead until dough becomes elastic and glossy


allow to rise in mixing bowl then _- punch down_
Pam baking dish 
shape rolls by hand
After a roll is shaped, touch the top of the will be roll of dough to the Pamed pan bottom. This prevents drying while baking
After all rolls are shaped and in the pan allow to rise once more and bake at 350°F until a beautiful golden brown color:wink2:
You guessed it. I can do vids of shaping rolls with my phone but that's where the vid knowledge stops.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have heard of stone soup, but never have I ever heard of rusty nail soup until today. But they are all the same story. 

I love the story and the morality tale behind it.


----------

